

Ask HN: which CRM do you use and what you like/dislike about it? - giusemir1978


======
amarcus
We are using <http://insight.ly> \- It gets the job done and integrates well
with Google Apps. There are a few things lacking like an API and the reporting
is pretty weak.

We are transitioning away to Zoho CRM. So far, Zoho CRM has been great but,
can get costly if you have too many users.

------
mappu
My product integrates a CRM, so we dogfood. Works well enough, but sometimes
you wonder if it blinds you to anything you're missing.

Everyone seems to like it much better than what we used to use, though.

~~~
true_religion
What is your product and what did you used to use?

